# How to empty your cassette



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Send someone else


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL!

Been there, done that and made a mess!

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know Im not the most technical on here when it comes to mechanical stuff but Im pretty certain on our first trip I figured out how to unscrew the top and pour out the crap.

What a dingbat.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Brill must get Sue to go to a training session with Helen


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No wonder so many CDPs are in a diabolical state. 

Some people just should not be let out alone. :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well she was dressed as a sheep! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think all of us were watching that and saying "NO!" when it looked as if she was aboout to "cover herself in glory"....

she has obviously never realised that gravity still exists - science teaching has gone down a long way obviously.........

muppet is the understatement - I like the "helper" with the camera and his comments on the phone to someone else that "she will be well known for all the wrong reasons soon on Youtube....."

I wonder of she ever worked out how quick, easy and clean the whole process should be.......... :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure I've seen that before and a few years ago too but I still sat waiting for ................


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought that was how you was meant to empty it? 8O 


:lol: :roll:


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Cannot believe that someone could not work it out , some people :roll: .


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm Simples, she is a Blondie that has dyed her hair dark.

What a Muppet, belay that... What a pair of Muppet's :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't empty a cassette properly - but she can swear like a trooper!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And they let people like that hurtle along in 3 1/2 ton of projectile.... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> And they let people like that hurtle along in 3 1/2 ton of projectile.... :roll:
> 
> Ray.


I have a feeling she was from a boat.
It was something she said.
Without watching it again I think it might have been the words deck and quay.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So, why didn't they just sh1t in a bucket and throw it overboard like real sailors do?

No, not the bucket - silly!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> So, why didn't they just sh1t in a bucket and throw it overboard like real sailors do?
> 
> No, not the bucket - silly!


My bet is they would have lost the bucket - together with the plot. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I think all of us were watching that and saying "NO!" when it looked as if she was aboout to "cover herself in glory"....
> 
> Dave


No! Not me! I was praying for her to end up covered. 

Cant have been from a boat. That was a tiny thetford. Weight not an issue in boats.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> And they let people like that hurtle along in 3 1/2 ton of projectile.... :roll:
> 
> Ray.


No Ray. it's only the toilet cassette and it was not THAT full........

Dave :roll: :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Funny, but i think that this was the best one - been posted previously I know.






Roger and out.


----------

